# urgent! fire belly toads and dubia roaches



## casper2009 (Sep 8, 2011)

im hopefully going to be getting 3 or 4 fire belly toads either the end of this month or early next month. i want to feed them dubia roaches, but im unsure what size to feed them.

small ones range in size from 4mm-10mm
medium ones range in size from 10mm-15mm
and large ones range in size from 20-30mm


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

casper2009 said:


> im hopefully going to be getting 3 or 4 fire belly toads either the end of this month or early next month. i want to feed them dubia roaches, but im unsure what size to feed them.
> 
> small ones range in size from 4mm-10mm
> medium ones range in size from 10mm-15mm
> and large ones range in size from 20-30mm


Assuming the toads are more or less adult size, I'd go for the mediums. FBTs are pretty greedy- mine happily eat full-size crickets, given the chance- but several smaller roaches would be better and easier to digest than one large one.


----------

